# Seagate Expansion 5tb not recognized



## Manputer (Feb 25, 2014)

Please help! My 5tb seagate expansion external desktop hard drive isnt showing up on my computer. When I plug it in, I hear the sound that normally plays when you plug something into the usb but nothing shows up in My Computer.
The disk even shows up briefly under device manager but then disappears after several seconds and the eject sound plays. The blue disk read light continuously flashes as well until I unplug it.

I have tried to plug it in to another computer and using a different cable and usb port with no success. I am running an i7 with windows 8.1 . any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you gone into disk management and checked in there 

being over 3tb it is possible that it needs to be converted to GUID. Or GPT disk

I have used easus partitioning. To do a new 3tb drive recently


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

When was the last time you were able to access your external hard drive? Is your external hard drive less than a year old? What is the model of your Seagate external hard drive may I ask?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The disk even shows up briefly under device manager but then disappears after several seconds and the eject sound plays.


 With the drive plugged in, go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the* devmgmt* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager *are there any yellow flags next to any devices? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, is there an *Unknown Device*? If so, right click it and *Uninstall *it. Now unplug the USB cable from the _computer end _and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the USB cable into a _Different_ port on the _Back_ of the computer (desktop) not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. If you continue to get the above results on more then one computer, then the USB enclosure's controller is failing because it is not getting enough power from the computers USB port. If it is brand new, you can take it back to Seagate for a free replacement.


----------

